# Wheel sizes for Cub Cadet



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Will the front wheels on the John Deere E170 fit my 1040XLT Cub Cadet? I am trying for a higher deck height and currently mow as high as I can. I still scalp my yard in places.

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Daniel, have you tried to adjust your deck to the highest level with adjustment hangers? Make sure your tires are inflated properly, and adjust the deck wheels to avoid scalping the lawn. 
You may have to modify the way you cut your lawn as well, by cutting a high spot in two passes one on each side, instead of going over the middle of it. 
The wheels and tires are part of the design of your tractor, so i think if you change the diameter of the front wheels, you'd have to also change the rear wheels to the appropriate diameter to raise the tractor straight up. Four wheels and tires could run up over $800.00 according to a Cub Cadet site.
Your manual should walk you through the deck adjustment.


----------

